# Quantum of Solace - The New Bond Movie



## MAC_Whore (Jul 24, 2008)

I loved the last one and can't wait for the new one to come out this Nov (US).  I saw these the other day and thought I would share with any other Bond fans out there. 

About the film

Trailer


----------



## Shimmer (Jul 24, 2008)

daniel craig is the sex.  I'm there.


----------



## MAC_Whore (Jul 25, 2008)

Amen!  

They really revitalized the series both visually and through the stories.  I never really identified with any of the older 007 movies, but the Daniel Craig movies are so much more relevant and exciting.


----------



## faifai (Jul 25, 2008)

This one looks SO much darker and more intense than the last one, and apparently picks up less than an hour after the last one ended time-wise. I'm very excited. =)


----------



## MAC_Whore (Jul 25, 2008)

Damn....why isn't November yet???


----------



## Janice (Jul 26, 2008)

Daniel craig is sooo fckin fine, hot damn I wanna make babies! Oh yeah, I'm looking forward to the movie the trailer is badass. Hot cars, drool worthy leading men, sex women and sinister plots, Bond movies rock!


----------

